# Electric riser diagram - US nomenclature



## dhdyeung (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I am an electrical engineer working in Australia and i am currently wokring on a US project where I have been provided a electric riser diagram.

As I am not very familiar with the US nomenclature or terminology in naming electrical systems in buildings, if anyone could help me defining the following which appears on the electric riser diagram:

- Ground floor got a "GRP" and "GLP" and second a "2RP" and "2LP" etc etc for rest of the floors, what type of panel might these be, do they stand for "receptacles panel" and "lighting panel", or "low voltage panel"?;

- Ground floor got a "GH2" and first floor got a "1H2" etc etc, what type of panel might these be, are they house services panels?

- On each floor got a "SCR" connecting to a "Logic PNL". what is SCR?

- "T1" with a 45kVA beside this box, is "T1" a transformer?


Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

.

.

.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Hahaha.. very funny Mickey Mouse :thumbup:

Anyway, I think T-1 is designated for network/telephone line (capacity = 1.544 mbits/second) capable of transfer both voice (tel) and data (internet) traffics. see below: 

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question372.htm


A T1 line refers to a specific type of fiber optic telephone line that can carry more data than traditional copper telephone lines, although a T1 line might be made out of copper too. The _T-carrier line_, as it is sometimes called, was developed by AT&T Bell Labs for North America and Japan.

Take your pix, post here,... tons of expert eyes will come in later.. chao!


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Rp and LP are "low voltage" lighting and receptacle panels. The T1 is a transformer they are just labeling it T1. If there was another it would be T2 ..., The "H" panels are either "house" panels or high voltage panels. Here "low" voltage is 120/208 and high is 277/480. The "scr" is most likely a switch controlled receptacle.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

there should be a legend in the prints that define all the terms and or device drawings.

If there isn't, many engineers make up their own designations so I would request such a legend simply to avoid misinterpretation.


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

dhdyeung said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> - On each floor got a "SCR" connecting to a "Logic PNL". what is SCR?
> ...


 Silcon Control Rectifier


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> Hahaha.. very funny Mickey Mouse :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, I think T-1 is designated for network/telephone line (capacity = 1.544 mbits/second) capable of transfer both voice (tel) and data (internet) traffics. see below:
> 
> ...


Use the big "M". Mega, not mili.


----------

